# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Предлагаю создать раздел на этом форуме для знакомств с целью создания семьи

## Андрей Сергеевич

Чтобы в темах женщины с мужчинами не общались на короткой дистанции, а сразу шли в тот раздел и знакомились поближе, назначали свидания и выясняли отношения, делали друг другу комплименты, дарили цветы друг другу вне форума. У преданных женщин проблема с созданием семьи часто, а на форуме проще познакомиться, разговориться.

----------


## Яшода д д

У форума другая направленность.Есть много Вайшнавских сайтов знакомств.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ой,нимагу. :rgunimagu:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Чтобы в темах женщины с мужчинами не общались на короткой дистанции, а сразу шли в тот раздел и знакомились поближе, назначали свидания и выясняли отношения, делали друг другу комплименты, дарили цветы друг другу вне форума. У преданных женщин проблема с созданием семьи часто, а на форуме проще познакомиться, разговориться.


Правильно!
Тут видимо иногда даже замужние матаджи любят пообщаться с чужими прабху
 :swoon:

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Правильно!
> Тут видимо иногда даже замужние матаджи любят пообщаться с чужими прабху


100%

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Популярность форума резко вырастет!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Чтобы в темах женщины с мужчинами не общались на короткой дистанции


все остальные разделы предлагаю разделить на две половины)

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

еще Шрила Прабхупада предложил отправится в лес,тем брахмачари,кого беспокоило присутствие женщин в храме :smilies: предлагаю и вам отправится туда же.а не зависать на форуме в обществе чужих жен :smilies: .если у некоторых присутствие женщин на форуме вызывает беспокойство-то это проблема не женщин-а ваша,ваше вожделение.
если кому-то где-то свербит,то можно просто всех женщин поставить в список игнора :smilies: и не будет видно их сообщений.
вообще поражает самомнение таких,как топикстартер-неужели вы реально думаете что представляете какой-то интерес для матаджи на форуме?цирки.

----------


## Светлана )

> если у некоторых присутствие женщин на форуме вызывает беспокойство-то это проблема не женщин-а ваша,ваше вожделение.
> если кому-то где-то свербит,то можно просто всех женщин поставить в список игнораи не будет видно их сообщений.


+ 100!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Правильно!
> Тут видимо иногда даже замужние матаджи любят пообщаться с чужими прабху


Мы любим обсуждать философию Шрилы Прабхупады. В нормальной вайшнавской атмосфере.
А Вам, батенька, надо бы в монастырь!
А тему-в печь!
 :victory:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

непонятно конечно, что вызвало столь бурное возмущение, разве тема для создания семьи - это плохо?

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

Позволю тогда себе и я небольшой офтопик:
 посмотрел видео и не понял почему нужно считать себя самым падшим? и неужели лектор себя считает таковым? А если считает, то зачем одежду стирает и гладит, а не сидит под деревом в набедренной повязке? и как это относится к теме об отношениях мужчин и женщин? а лекция хорошая.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> вообще поражает самомнение таких,как топикстартер-неужели вы реально думаете что представляете какой-то интерес для матаджи на форуме?цирки.


Он просто не может Вам простить ту жесткую отповедь, которой Вы показали, что женщина может быть умна, решительна и сильна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> посмотрел видео и не понял почему нужно считать себя самым падшим? и неужели лектор себя считает таковым? А если считает, то зачем одежду стирает и гладит, а не сидит под деревом в набедренной повязке? и как это относится к теме об отношениях мужчин и женщин? а лекция хорошая.


Эта лекция об Уважении к другим, а не о том, что "надо считать себя падшим".
Послушайте её ещё раз!

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Эта лекция об Уважении к другим, а не о том, что "надо считать себя падшим".
> Послушайте её ещё раз!


да, я понял, спасибо, что разъяснили, но вначале было сказано, что вайшнав считает себя самым падшим. Отсюда вопросы, которые я задал: 
"неужели лектор себя считает таковым? А если считает, то зачем одежду стирает и гладит, а не сидит под деревом в набедренной повязке?" 
При этом у меня не возникает сомнения,что он вайшнав.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> да, я понял, спасибо, что разъяснили, но вначале было сказано, что вайшнав считает себя самым падшим. Отсюда вопросы, которые я задал: 
> "неужели лектор себя считает таковым? А если считает, то зачем одежду стирает и гладит, а не сидит под деревом в набедренной повязке?" 
> При этом у меня не возникает сомнения,что он вайшнав. Просто есть вопросы.


Сложно Вас понять, с чего вы решили, что вайшнав, считающий себя самым падшим, должен быть грязным и неряшливым?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

."6. Последним по списку, но не по значению, подспорьем на пути к Богу является определенное умонастроение, когда вайшнав считает себя самой падшей душой, не способной ни на что. В таком состоянии вайшнав уповает лишь на Кришну, моля его о спасении. Это очень высокий уровень; имитировать его – значит напрасно тратить время. Обычно, если мы видим у себя в сердце недостатки, нам несложно считать себя падшими. Однако, стоит нам лишь немного продвинуться по духовному пути, как мы начинаем мнить себя великими праведниками. Это – проявление гордыни, а не подлинной преданности. Подлинное смирение является неотъемлемым атрибутом любви к Богу, высшего достижения человеческой жизни:

http://www.krishna.ru/index.php?opti...=26&Itemid=973
Этикет вайшнава и признаки успеха на духовном пути.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Сложно Вас понять, с чего вы решили, что вайшнав, считающий себя самым падшим, должен быть грязным и неряшливым?


Зачем же Вы приписываете мне то, что я не говорил и не решал? Набедренная повязка у вайшнава чистая, как и его тело, ум и речь.
Видимо, все-таки вайшнавы бывают разного уровня. Вы же лучше меня это знаете.
Но не мне конечно определять эти уровни, как справедливо заметил один из участников дискуссии.

и я бы перенес все-таки обсуждение этого вопроса в эту http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=7887&page=5 тему

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Он просто не может Вам простить ту жесткую отповедь, которой Вы показали, что женщина может быть умна, решительна и сильна.


хорошая тема получилась, видно сразу :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Да уж. Поэтому предлагаю немедленно ее закрыть.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

щас,модераторы придут с воскресных программ-и закроют.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> У преданных женщин проблема с созданием семьи часто, а на форуме проще познакомиться, разговориться.


Вы правы, у преданных мужчин другие проблемы. Они не такие стеснительные, они не общаются на форуме, они сразу пишут в личку и предлагают познакомиться. 
У меня встречное предложение - сделать технически невозможным отправку личных сообщений от мужчин женщинам на форуме. А матаджи всем выдать паранджу, что б на аватарках все были в пределах допустимой целомудренности.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, тему можно было закрывать сразу после ответа матаджи Яшоды.

----------

